# Medion Akoya P2211T - Bios zurück setzen mit Hürden - Suche Hilfe



## DaBlackSheep (24. April 2015)

*Medion Akoya P2211T - Bios zurück setzen mit Hürden - Suche Hilfe*

Hallo zusammen!

Ich denke, dass ich dieses Jahr den Preis "Dummkopf des Jahres" erhalte und das aus folgendem Grund.

Ich habe ein Medion Akoya P2211T - das ist ein Mulimode Gerät - sprich ein Tablet mit einer Tastaturbasis.
Das Gerät wird auch als Tablet only - also ohne die Tastaturbasis verkauft.

Letzteres habe ich.

Nun hatte ich versuchsweise Ubuntu installiert und wollte zurück zu Windows.
Leider ist die Windows Installation nicht von USB gestartet.
Also habe ich mir GParted besorgt und von USB gestartet bzw. es versucht,
denn es kam eine Meldung von "Boot Secure", dass dieses System nicht sicher sei,
also habe ich Secure Boot deaktiviert, habe gespeichert und neugestartet.
Ich scheine aber aus Versehen ein weiteres Häkchen bei dem Eintrag unterhalb von "Boot Secure" gesetzt zu haben.
Der entsprechende Eintrag lautet "USB Disable" - Ende vom Lied ich kann jetzt nichts mehr machen.

Ich komme automatisch in das Boot Menü, wo ich allerdings nichts auswählen kann, weil ja USB ausgeschaltet ist
und somit keine Tastatur erkannt wird (Weder an USB 2.0 noch an USB 3.0).
Auch der Micro SD Slot sowie die Tastaturbasis funktionieren über eine interne USB Schnittstelle.

Jetzt könnte man meinen "Drück doch einfach den Reset Knopf" - tja der ist aber wie der Reset Knopf am PC.
Sprich nur wirklich brauchbar wenn das System hängt und nix mehr geht - aber zurückgesetzt wird nichts.

Gott sei dank lässt sich das Tablet leicht öffnen und so habe ich für ein paar Tage alle Kabelverbindungen vom Mainboard gezogen.
Auch der Akku war nicht mehr angeschlossen, in der Hoffnung, dass das Bios sein Erinnerungsvermögen verliert.
Aber Pustekuchen, das Bios weiß leider zu genau was ich getan habe...

Eine CMOS Batterie gibt es nicht und einen entsprechenden CMOS Reset Jumper oder eine Brücke konnte ich nicht finden.

Jetzt seid ihr gefragt - denn Medion will wegen Eigenverschulden von mir Taler sehen und als Umschüler bin ich derzeit eher nicht dazu in der Lage.

Ich danke euch schon mal.


----------



## DaBlackSheep (24. April 2015)

*AW: Medion Akoya P2211T - Bios zurück setzen mit Hürden - Suche Hilfe*

Hier habe ich mal ein paar Bilder von dem Mainboard gemacht.
Normalerweise müsste es Kontaktflächen für den Reset geben, aber ich finde sie nicht.
Vielleicht sieht hier jemand das, was meinen Augen entgeht.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ~AnthraX~ (22. September 2016)

*AW: Medion Akoya P2211T - Bios zurück setzen mit Hürden - Suche Hilfe*

Ist zwar schon älter aber fürs Protokoll, doch es gibt eine CMOS Batterie, die hängt an 2 Kabel wenn man den Deckel vom Tablet abnimmt, ist in der Nähe wo der Akku mit dem Board verbunden ist


----------

